# Wood Cook Stove Issue help



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

We have a Pioneeer Princess, new. We have had fires in it since the cold weather set in but this evening it really started to smoke. Chimney is cleaned out, the front panel is cleaned out, the top burner above oven was also cleaned out. When we turn the damper the thermostat on the side from L to H if we go anywhere from 1 line above the L it smokes all over. Even comes out from the back between the back of the stove and the water box. Anyone know fo anything we could do?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might try adding a section to your chimney. Also make sure the chimney is the right diameter. Too small a diameter you can't get enough flow. Too large a diameter and it takes too long for the gases to pass out the chimney allowing them to cool. The taller the chimney is the stronger the draft. You might also check the chimney cap for ice. Ice buildup can affect the flow of the chimney.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

If it's really cold out it may take some heat to get good draft out your chiminey. try setting some wadded up newspaper on fire for a quick, hot blast of heat to get it drafting well. if it's really cold out the pipe up your chiminey could be cold enough to not start drafting till it heats up a little. . even worse if you've got masonry . . 
it's easy enough to try . . .and the paper will burn out quick so you don't smoke out your house if it doesn't start drafting . .


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

We have been using it with no problems. It is 32 out this evening. So its not that cold. We have used it for 2 months with no problems, thats what we cant understand. Dont it figure, the coldest night of the week, it was 50 last night!


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Lilmissy, as you know we have a PP too. We've had ours for 3 years now and have never had such a dramtic smoking issue, but as things need cleaning, it will gradually begin to smoke when we open the door or lift the eye.

If you are sure you have a good clean flu, the next most likely culprit would be the top exit where the stove pipe exits on the back of the stove. Remove the vertical stove pipe and you should see a shelf that may be plugged with creasote. 

The next most likely problem might be the 2nd exit under the oven all the way in the back, but you could tell if that's the problem just by opening the diverter. If the diverter is open (pulled toward you which allows the smoke to go from the firebox straight up the stack instead of wrapping around the oven) and it doesn't smoke, you've found the problem. If you remove the cleanout panel on the front and shine a flashlight all the way to the back, you'll see a pile of crud. Use the cleaning rod provided with the stove to scrape it out.

Keep in touch. I hope you find the problem. I has to be a plug somewhere.

Good luck.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

It just occurred to me. We did have a similar situation a number of years ago, but it was a different stove. Nothing to do with the stove.

Sometimes creasote will build up in the chimney in such a way that a piece can break loose and partially plug the chimney. Just like a flapper valve.

Ya might wanna check that chimney again.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If this is the first time and it is also the coldest night, I would lean towards the air in the pipe being cold and you need to get a hot flame fast such as lighting paper like suggested.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Caribou and Domeguy make good points.
Cold weather outside shouldn't be an issue, it is more about the pressure difference. If it is hot in the house and cold outside you will have a draft even without a fire with a decent chimney.
Sounds like a chimney issue for sure, sometimes an issue like an unusual wind direction can combine with temperatures to cause this. Curious if you have a through the wall chimney as I have seen issues like that with them. 
Am sure this will resolve itself, if you try newspaper etc but you should definitely look into why it happened and look into at least adding a section of pipe.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Has the wind changed in direction or intensity? Down drafts can come off the roof or trees. You have some sort of draft problem. As Horseman says that could be caused by a constriction somewhere. If this problem only happens when you first start the stove then the draft has not yet established itself. This doesn't sound like your problem but I'll try to put out as much info as I can and you can figure what might apply. There will not be any ice build up at 32*. It was -10* F this AM and I expect it to get cold soon. Everything is relative. If you can post a picture that may help.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Caribou said:


> It was -10* F this AM and I expect it to get cold soon. Everything is relative. /QUOTE]
> 
> :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:
> 
> Yup. Everything is relative.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not picturing what kind of stove y'all are talking, but a local store has one that I really like the looks of.









Anyone familiar?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Lilmissy, did you get it working correctly?


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

We shut it down last night. Thanks for all the information. We are going to start in the back and take the chimney apart first. All compartments are clean. We even took the shop vac to them last night. Will let you guys know what it was so it doesnt happen to you. Thanks again!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

THANKS everyone for your help. We found the problem. At the base of the chimney under the water reservoir where your chimney brush cant reach, there was a chunk of creosote blocking the air flow. Well needless to say, today was spent scrubbing everything down and I mean everything! The gentlemen where we purchased it from called us back this morning and was very helpful. 
Thanks for your time


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

When stationed in Maine we had a stove that would belch smoke at times due to the direction and speed of the wind. Most times it was great but occasionally we would wake up to a whistling noise and a house full of smoky air. We were renting and didn't stay long so I'm not sure how or even if it were fixed. 

Apparently not the same problem you had, but something people should consider


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Good to hear you got it working again. Makes me remember that although I think of wood as the best heating source it is essential to have a backup. I have heard others say that they work so hard to keep the inside of their stove clean but never really knew what to make of it. The cook stoves I have had experience with are all antiques and the insides of most were as far from clean as you can get. One old fellow in particular has one that he uses very regularly and he insists that he has never cleaned it inside, though he cleans his chimney like clockwork. He insisted that a buildup inside was essential to having a stove last (less sudden heat swings). I have often been impressed by how much suction a good chimney can have and how stubborn others can be to get going. They say operating a wood cook stove is an art.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Try throwing an aluminum can in the fire every week or so. This should help keep the creosote down. I'd be glad to help you out and rink the beer.


----------



## FreedomsGuard (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a PP, purchased last year. It sits in my 1000sqft basement. My upstairs footprint is small, just under 1300 sqft. The stove just barely knocked the chill off in the basement. Everything I read when I purchased it stated it should heat 2000 sqft. The one thing I did that I think might be the problem, I left the damper in the back (lower left side) open. I kept the diverter sending heat around the oven. Anythoughts on what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A wood heaters output is kind of on a sine scale, at (these are top of my head numbers) 300 degrees it makes 300btus, and at 600 degrees it makes 2000 btu , a stove has to be hot to be clean and produce heat. the numbers aren't exact but it has to be hot to be efficient. search Aprovecho Research Center, capturing heat


----------

